# Corrosion protection chemical room for pool



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Use PVC and PVC strap/clips/supports and non-metallic enclosures.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Use PVC and PVC strap/clips/supports and non-metallic enclosures.


Pretty much the only way to fly.

Forget EMT, that will turn to dust in no time.


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

This is the grounding in a pool room after about a year


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow! A SEPARATE room for the chemicals? What? What a great idea! Seems like nobody around here has ever thought of this!:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

J_Captain said:


> Hey guys. I'm going to be doing some electrical work for a new indoor pool facility. There is a separate chemical room for treatment of the pool water. I will be using stainless for all my strut and hardware. But what about your standard EMT? The job doesn't spec anything specific. I know the code says that everything needs to be protected from corrosion for the kinds of chemicals it may come in contact with. Any of you have any experience with pool chemical rooms?


All I can say is they're nasty. The local one that I've worked in has the ventilation equipment and the controls in the same room as the chemicals etc. What a mess! Don't use anything that can corrode!


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

And when you go back to work on the corrosion problems at the terminations, wear chemical gloves, ...when the chlorine combines with water vapor, it makes hydrochloric acid. 

If you can keep all of the electrical terminations at a temperature that is always higher than the dew point, you won't get the acid problem at the terminations, but that is very difficult to do. It can be done in larger control panels with strip heaters.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

A "name brand" motel that I used to service out here has a bad chlorine problem in their pump room. They have a panel and a few timers in there, all eaten alive by the chemicals. A few sticks of emt, and the grill for the fan look like they've been there since time began. I think the building is less than 20 years old.

None of this will ever get fixed until it all finally blows up or falls off the wall - whatever happens first. Hotel & motel owners are some of the cheapest people ive ever met.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Hotel & motel owners are some of the cheapest people ive ever met.


You mean the Patels wouldn't pay for repairs, shocking? :laughing:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> You mean the Patels wouldn't pay for repairs, shocking? :laughing:


The Patels sure seem to get around, don't they. :laughing:


----------

